# Sherlock Holmes 2



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2010)

(citations are all at the bottom)

Robert Downey, Jr. as Sherlock Holmes
Jude Law as Dr. John Watson
Rachel McAdams as Irene Adler
Noomi Rapace as Sim
Jared Harris as Professor Moriarty
Stephen Fry as Mycroft Holmes, Sherlock's older brother
Geraldine James as Mrs. Hudson, the detective's landlady


Stephen Fry as Mycroft is the best news.
(for who don't know who Mycroft is, he's basically Sherlock's older, MUCH smarter, but lazy brother.)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 29, 2010)

The first film was so-so. It more whet the appetite for more than provided a complete cinematic experience.

I will watch the second one, but I'm not going to shell out all that cash to see it, nor will I wait in line like a chump again.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, one of my favorite movies is making a sequel.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Stephen Fry is such utter win as Mycroft. He'll pull off the character amazingly.

Kind of wish the early rumors of Day Lewis playing Moriarty were true.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2010)

...............................................................I'm sorry but what?





As if the first Sherlock Holmes movie wasn't a mediocre fest we have another one. 

P.S. Where's a link that this is happening


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 29, 2010)

First one was okay. I'll go and watch the second one but it's not one of the movies I am really excited about.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2010)

I liked it.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2010)

Shit is gonna be awful


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes was a fun movie, and saying it was mediocre is just hating, considering it was fairly well received by critics and audiences alike.

Also, with a budget of 90 mil and a box office gross of *$523,029,864*, how can you be surprised it's getting a sequel?

On another note, i've finally figured out who Jared Harris is....Lane Pryce is going to be moriarty? Color me intrigued.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2010)

The Sherlock Holmes film would've been more exciting had a majority of the movie shown the detective skills he's famous for instead of just action scenes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2010)

I liked the first one, but only because the cast's enthusiasm for the material. Otherwise, the script was mediocre and the CGI landscaping was annoying as hell. 

I know it's weird, but I always imagined that Sherlock Holmes movies should be like "The Great Mouse Detective" in style, especially when the Mouse Detective himself is introduced. 

But at least they just didnt remake Hound of the Baskervilles again(as much as I loved the book)



Bender said:


> The Sherlock Holmes film would've been more exciting had a majority of the movie shown the detective skills he's famous for instead of just action scenes.



Actually, for once, I kind of agree with you. I watch Holmes movies FOR THE MYSTERY, not to see him kick the crap out of people. I dont mind a new action style, but I would've preferred more mystery. They should've focused more on how the villain cheated death and Holmes's quest to figure that out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Bender said:


> The Sherlock Holmes film would've been more exciting had a majority of the movie shown the detective skills he's famous for instead of just action scenes.



Okay, that's acceptable. This was an action movie, not a detective movie, for someone looking for a more faithful adaptation of the books I can see it not really being their thing.

But for what it is, its not a bad movie.

You heard of the Modern BBC series called Sherlock? I hear that's much more of a detective series. Everyone I know who's seen it loves it, and I've been meaning to watch it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 29, 2010)

Meh, but its not like the fights were out of place or anything; pub fight aside. It didnt take the deductive skills away from the story, it makes sense that there would be some henchmen they have to fight throughout the movie. I can see what you mean Blaze but it didnt really bother me. The whole movie Sherlock was gathering clues and evidence, he knew wtf was going on pretty much the whole time.


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You heard of the Modern BBC series called Sherlock? I hear that's much more of a detective series. Everyone I know who's seen it loves it, and I've been meaning to watch it.



Who *HASN'T*  heard of BBC Sherlock Holmes? 

Shit, I looked at it far before anyone probably bought it up. 

Now if Warner Brothers really wanted to do a bad-ass fisticuffer detective it should've been Philip Marlowe. His mystery series had a good mix of both mystery and action and would be less negative feedback had they done so. 

On another note, what the fuck with the random street fight? Seriously, that just screams "Fuck mystery, ACTION! ACTION!"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2010)

Is Rachel McAdams actually confirmed?  As far as I know she is only rumored to reappear.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Bender said:


> Now if Warner Brothers really wanted to do a bad-ass fisticuffer detective it should've been Philip Marlowe. His mystery series had a good mix of both mystery and action and would be less negative feedback had they done so.



A new Philip Marlowe movie could be pretty sweet, but Sherlock has more name recognition.

Also, I feel like it would just be a remake of The Big Sleep, and that is definitely a do not want.



> On another note, what the fuck with the random street fight? Seriously, that just screams "Fuck mystery, ACTION! ACTION!"



Okay point there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2010)

The first film definitely had a good soundtrack.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

Wouldn't it have won the oscar, if not for Up? I love how Hans went out in search of a fucked up piano in order to get the sound for the main theme.

Ah yea, here it is.

"We rented 20th Century Fox’s underground car park one Sunday and did hideous things to a piano."

And that was after they bought the already fucked up piano.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2010)

I kind of saw most of the first one was just, setting up the world of this Holmes, showing us how it's different from how we expected it to be.  It was a necessary move, maybe one they pushed too far, but it still worked for me



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Stephen Fry is such utter win as Mycroft. He'll pull off the character amazingly.



Oh yeah definitely.  Fry perfectly pulls off a). making those around him look like drooling idiots, and b). pull of a laid back smug british persona.

He at the very least is going to be great




Bender said:


> P.S. Where's a link that this is happening





Rukia said:


> Is Rachel McAdams actually confirmed?  As far as I know she is only rumored to reappear.



Added wikiapedia link in OP, it has citations on the bottom where this is all confirmed.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 29, 2010)

Forget about McAdams; is her ass double from _*Morning Glory *_confirmed?

That ass deserves top-billing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Forget about McAdams; is her ass double from _*Morning Glory *_confirmed?
> 
> That ass deserves top-billing.


Morning Glory had some nudity in it?

You are on point, Adonis.  If I didn't know any better I would guess that you were the creator of the Mr. Skin website.


----------



## The Potential (Nov 30, 2010)

I fell asleep during the first one.... Regardless, it was a good movie. Just wasn't my type of movie.


----------



## Spica (Nov 30, 2010)

I liked the first movie. It's a good film if you ignore that it's about _Sherlock freaking Holmes_ in the first place. But you know, Hollywood. They need big names to go with the ship. 

I'm looking forward to this film because of Noomi Rapace <3


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

I ... don't know how to respond to _that_ kind of post.

Anyone?


----------



## Adonis (Nov 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Morning Glory had some nudity in it?
> 
> You are on point, Adonis.  If I didn't know any better I would guess that you were the creator of the Mr. Skin website.
















------------------------------------------------------------------

On topic, I think there's room for Guy Ritchie's Steampunk Willy in the Sherlock Holmes universe. 

Sure, the script is lousy, CG overly-present, and the action too bombastic but Downey jr. and Law have more chemistry than Bill Nye the Science guy.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 30, 2010)

Not a particular fan of the first movie, but I enjoyed the action. If this film is a hit in the cinemas we'll probably have a whole franchise on the way though..bleh.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 30, 2010)

Bender said:


> The Sherlock Holmes film would've been more exciting had a majority of the movie shown the detective skills he's famous for instead of just action scenes.



I disagree.  I thought the first movie had a nice mix of both.  I've read the entirety of the series and a lot of his mysteries that he solves basically amount to him sitting in his chair thinking then spitting out the answer.  So I'm not surprised they tried to make it a bit more visually interesting.

The whole first movie I found myself wondering how the villain pulled off all these feats which seemed unexplainable which is exactly how I felt reading the better stories in the series.

His explanation at the end was brilliant and exactly in keeping with how a lot of the stories go "I'm Sherlock Holmes, now that we're at the end I will spell out all the mysteries for you".  Also its not like he didn't have several scenes where he displayed an amazing analytical mind, even a few of his fights went that way when he analyzed everything about his opponent before striking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I disagree.  I thought the first movie had a nice mix of both.  I've read the entirety of the series and a lot of his mysteries that he solves basically amount to him sitting in his chair thinking then spitting out the answer.  So I'm not surprised they tried to make it a bit more visually interesting.
> 
> The whole first movie I found myself wondering how the villain pulled off all these feats which seemed unexplainable which is exactly how I felt reading the better stories in the series.
> 
> His explanation at the end was brilliant and exactly in keeping with how a lot of the stories go "I'm Sherlock Holmes, now that we're at the end I will spell out all the mysteries for you".  Also its not like he didn't have several scenes where he displayed an amazing analytical mind, even a few of his fights went that way when he analyzed everything about his opponent before striking.



Wait, what? I havent read every book(I read all the short stories and Hound of the Baskervilles). Most of his stories have the person explaining everything to him, him going out to investigate , encountering false suspects, sometimes clashing with law enforcement and then spelling everything out. 

WHat story has him mostly sitting around and thinking?

I agree that the character of Sherlock Holmes was nailed(he still was genius). In fact, I think the movie's Holmes in many ways improved the character(loved how past experiences corrupted his views of women, skewering his own train of logic) but I found the story itself to be kind of limp, only existing to showcase the chemistry between Holmes and Watson. 

To be fair, not every Holmes story was a real mystery in the traditional sense. But they usually did good with making the 'how' interesting. Most of what Holmes dropped on us in the movie though kind of felt unsudden and unfair, introducing aspects that we needed more foreshadowing too.

I still liked the movie. I just hope for the sequel, there is a more captivating mystery. I'm fine with the action as long as the mystery is improved......and the lame CGI is less glaring.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait, what? I havent read every book(I read all the short stories and Hound of the Baskervilles). Most of his stories have the person explaining everything to him, him going out to investigate , encountering false suspects, sometimes clashing with law enforcement and then spelling everything out.
> 
> WHat story has him mostly sitting around and thinking?
> 
> ...



The full stories aren't him sitting any thinking but there a numerous mysteries people bring him (usually smaller points in the story) that he just looks at and spits out an answer.

It's one of the reasons he's so picky with his cases, most are too easy for him.

A lot of stories (since they're from Watson's point of view) involve Holmes running off in disguise then popping back when he's either found what he was looking for or is stumped.

Some stories are even mainly comprised of someone else telling him a story and him giving them an answer or walking out to check something out then spitting out an answer.

The big part of every story was always the explanation at the end where he broke it down.  They nailed that in the movie.  Everything else about how he got to his conclusion can be done any number of ways and I found nothing wrong with how he was handled.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The full stories aren't him sitting any thinking but there a numerous mysteries people bring him (usually smaller points in the story) that he just looks at and spits out an answer.
> 
> It's one of the reasons he's so picky with his cases, most are too easy for him.
> 
> ...



You are right that plenty of the stories tend to be Holmes going out and doing something off-screen. But that in itself could be easily corrected for a movie. 

But I dont remember any of the stories being figured out that quickly. Usually there is some sort of an investigation. 

I agree that most of the stories focus a lot on the explanation. But in the stories themselves, they gave enough clues so you at least stood a chance at putting them together. The movie didn't give us those clues. Worse, the movie probably didnt give them because it knew we would figure it out more-or-less(it wasn't wrong).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You are right that plenty of the stories tend to be Holmes going out and doing something off-screen. But that in itself could be easily corrected for a movie.
> *
> But I dont remember any of the stories being figured out that quickly. Usually there is some sort of an investigation. *



The main mystery the story usually involves some investigation though they are sometimes very brief.  A lot of mysteries brought to Holmes he solves on the spot.  Hence the scene in the movie where Watson is trying to give him cases but he just keeps spitting back the answer instantly.

Some of the stories like the adventure of the veiled lodger are very short and don't in my opinion really have much of a mystery story to them.



MartialHorror said:


> I agree that most of the stories focus a lot on the explanation. But in  the stories themselves, they gave enough clues so you at least stood a  chance at putting them together. The movie didn't give us those clues.  Worse, the movie probably didnt give them because it knew we would  figure it out more-or-less(it wasn't wrong).



I admit its been a few years since I've read the stories but I remember reading several where you didn't have anywhere near enough to piece it together yourself.  You sometimes didn't even get all the details until the explanation, you were given a conclusion and left to marvel at "how did he know that?" until he explains.

They were often very much like the movie.  Things would happen and unless you knew very specific details of chemistry you couldn't piece them together.  Like the scene where the man dies in the tub and we can't don't have enough to piece it together until he tells you stuff like "oh its a paralytic that's activated by copper and water".

Still fun stories to read though.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 30, 2010)

haters gonna hate,

there's no appreciation of just fun movies, movies was too this, not enough this bla bla, people judge movies on how they think it should have been, 21st century everyone thinks they're a good critic. if the movie is a good watch, then a sequel is good news.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2010)

> The main mystery the story usually involves some investigation though they are sometimes very brief. A lot of mysteries brought to Holmes he solves on the spot. Hence the scene in the movie where Watson is trying to give him cases but he just keeps spitting back the answer instantly.
> 
> Some of the stories like the adventure of the veiled lodger are very short and don't in my opinion really have much of a mystery story to them


.

Actually I made a mistake. I havent read all of the shorts. I only read Adventures of SH, Memoirs of SH and the Return of SH, so my apologies. 



> I admit its been a few years since I've read the stories but I remember reading several where you didn't have anywhere near enough to piece it together yourself. You sometimes didn't even get all the details until the explanation, you were given a conclusion and left to marvel at "how did he know that?" until he explains.
> 
> They were often very much like the movie. Things would happen and unless you knew very specific details of chemistry you couldn't piece them together. Like the scene where the man dies in the tub and we can't don't have enough to piece it together until he tells you stuff like "oh its a paralytic that's activated by copper and water".
> 
> Still fun stories to read though.



(As I didnt read the Last Bow or the Case-book, I cant vouch for those). But from what I do remember, there was usually some foreshadowing so when he did explain it, it suddenly became obvious.

Thats what I felt was missing in the movie. Instead, it wants to focus on Holmes kicking ass. I dont mind an ass kicking Holmes(in the books he could too), I just wanted a stronger mystery.

But as I said, it's a forgiveable blunder. The whole point of the movie was just to introduce Holmes and Watson. I'm sure sequels will have a stronger mystery.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 30, 2010)

I enjoyed the first movie enough. It wasn't my favorite or anything, but it was at least a fun ride. And the chemistry between Holmes and Watson was indeed amazing to watch. So I'd be fine with a sequel.


T.D.A said:


> haters gonna hate,
> 
> there's no appreciation of just fun movies, movies was too this, not enough this bla bla, people judge movies on how they think it should have been, 21st century everyone thinks they're a good critic. if the movie is a good watch, then a sequel is good news.



Anyone who spent their time and/or money to watch this has the right to criticize it if they want, just as you have the right to agree or disagree with them.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 30, 2010)

_Noomi Rapace as Sim, Robert Downey, Jr. as Sherlock Holmes and Jude Law as Dr. Watson in Warner Bros. Pictures' and Village Roadshow Pictures' action adventure mystery "Sherlock Holmes II." Which is scheduled for December 16th, 2011._


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah sure I'll watch this, I enjoyed the first movie well enough


----------



## Shade (Dec 1, 2010)

The first was enjoyable enough but plot was lacking. TBH, after BBC Sherlock this doesn't stand much of a chance if it's going to be like the first.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

Commercially you're dead wrong


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea, I was gonna say, they're two very different adaptations with two very different audiences.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope it's better than the first movie


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

You know it just occured to me, but I hope this means Asylum will release a mockbuster Sherlock Holmes 2.  First one was a fucking hoot.

But I'm honestly quite curious how the hell they'd top Sherlock Holmes fighting dinosaurs and Iron Man


----------



## Shade (Dec 1, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Commercially you're dead wrong



Yeah, but I meant quality-wise. Not that BBC Sherlock had any less relative success being a BBC show. 

But of course, things must be dumbed down for it to succeed in Hollywood.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

_Can _that *be* any more backhanded?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2010)

Castiel said:


> You know it just occured to me, but I hope this means Asylum will release a mockbuster Sherlock Holmes 2.  First one was a fucking hoot.
> 
> But I'm honestly quite curious how the hell they'd top Sherlock Holmes fighting dinosaurs and Iron Man



I dunno, how can you top Sherlock Holmes chasing dinosaurs?

Maybe he'll have to fight Transmorpher dinosaurs!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

Indeed.  I mean Asylum puts out a lot of crap, some of it pure garbage, some of it really fun.  But Sherlock Holmes was probably the only one I found almost completely enjoyable in its insanity.

Probably a fluke.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 1, 2010)

The first movie wasn't even Sherlock Holmes. 
They did a terrible job portraying two iconic characters and made it their own.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 1, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes was Sherlock Holmes. The Mystery just wasn't developed well.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

It was Sherlock Holmes, it just wasn't the caricature that most people have in their mind when they think of Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Kira-chan (Dec 1, 2010)

I enjoyed the first one a lot, yes there was a lot of action but it certainly didn't feel "dumbed down" for me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw the first Guy Ritchie Holmes and the BBC Sherlock series first.

Then I watched Granada's Sherlock Holms series.

I hate both the BBC and Richie movies now.

Jeremy Brett is a better Holmes and the stories in the Granada series are all done better.


----------



## Bart (Dec 3, 2010)

The brilliance of _Fry_ as _Mycroft_ :3

I can't wait! :WOW


----------



## Adonis (Dec 4, 2010)

Though I honestly enjoy the BBC Sherlock series, I don't understand where the idea that Holmes is/was a "sociopath" in adaptations (House as another example) comes from. In his first appearance, A Study in Scarlet, when Holmes was written at his most repulsive, he still comes off as rather friendly and pleasant with a slight vain streak. He greets a newly-met Watson like an old buddy then rattles off about science eventually inviting Watson to look at a house to buy together. When he meets clients, he's empathetic with great rapport.

Even his cocaine-use isn't noteworthy because EVERYONE used drugs recreationally back then. Watson was the weirdo for thinking it harmful before it was accepted as a medical fact; it was like smoking cigs in the '50s.

Doyle apparently meant for Holmes to come off as a cold, calculating monster (and later warmed him up given his popularity) but I just never saw it. Maybe keeping your cigar case in a slipper and being mopey when bored were a hop-and-a-skip from being Jack the Ripper back in Victorian times, but now it hardly seems so awful.

This isn't even mentioning Holmes' devout patriotism or his moral outrage toward criminals.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, talking about character alignments for a second, BBC Sherlock is definitely a Chaotic Neutral. He does everything for his own selfish enjoyment. Solving crimes is just the way he passes the time and the fact he actually helps people is a distant afterthought.

The real Sherlock is more of a Neutral Good. He followed the law when it helped people but was more than happy to subvert it in the name of his own personal view of justice ("The Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle", "The Adventure of Abby Grange")

Holmes can be a bit stand-offish and maybe even rude but he's essentially a nice guy.

More Brett Holmes awesomeness.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BaHvM9KVpcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 4, 2010)

Holy shit.....how did this pass under the radar of the people who nominate for the oscars?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Mycroft will be interesting to see.

But Rachel McAddams' Irene Adler, I just can't really stomach, even as a moderate Sherlock Holmes fan.

But that's Hollywood.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's like they tried to make her Catwoman but failed to make Sherlock Batman.

Even though he is basically Batman before Batman was created.


----------



## jux (Dec 14, 2010)

The more I didn't think about Sherlock Holmes, the more I liked it. I'm going to watch this because the first movie was undoubtly fun, with a pretty entertaining script.



Adonis said:


> Though I honestly enjoy the BBC Sherlock series, I don't understand where the idea that Holmes is/was a "sociopath" in adaptations (House as another example) comes from. In his first appearance, A Study in Scarlet, when Holmes was written at his most repulsive, he still comes off as rather friendly and pleasant with a slight vain streak. He greets a newly-met Watson like an old buddy then rattles off about science eventually inviting Watson to look at a house to buy together. When he meets clients, he's empathetic with great rapport.
> 
> Even his cocaine-use isn't noteworthy because EVERYONE used drugs recreationally back then. Watson was the weirdo for thinking it harmful before it was accepted as a medical fact; it was like smoking cigs in the '50s.
> 
> ...



Doyle made Holmes quite inconsistant, imo. There are times when Holmes is remarkably charming and other times where he could pass for a sociopath. It sort of difficult to get a grasp on Holmes's character from one story, because one story can contradict another in terms how Holmes acts. I think Holmes changed the most after Doyle stopped writing the stories for pleasure and out of fan popularity. 

I don't think Ritchie did a bad interpretation of Holmes as a character in the movie, rather he showed little focus on the mystery and how it is dealt with that makes Holmes such brilliant stories.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

> It's like they tried to make her Catwoman but failed to make Sherlock Batman.


They did well enough.

Also I know I'll get flack but she was the weakest link for me in the movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 15, 2010)

Castiel said:


> They did well enough.
> 
> Also I know I'll get flack but she was the weakest link for me in the movie.



Oddly enough this was one of the few times where I didnt mind the studio casting an actress just because she's hot. 

Gotta be reposted


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

True, but that's all she has going for her in my eyes.  She's one of those actress I really don't like.

Like Kathrine Heigl


----------



## illmatic (Jul 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bHBHMtl9YWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fassy (Jul 14, 2011)

The most Heterosexual movie of the year along with First Class. 
Joking aside, I'm really excited for this movie and having the BBC series coming out with season 2 in the Fall is just perfect.


----------



## Kyoy (Aug 11, 2011)

DarkChiyuki said:


> The most Heterosexual movie of the year along with First Class.
> Joking aside, I'm really excited for this movie and having the BBC series coming out with season 2 in the Fall is just perfect.


Didn't they say that *BBC Sherlock* will air in 2012?  

And yeah, can't wait to see Ritchie's 2nd Sherlock movie......


----------



## Lego Genetics (Aug 11, 2011)

Kyoy said:


> Didn't they say that *BBC Sherlock* will air in 2012?
> 
> And yeah, can't wait to see Ritchie's 2nd Sherlock movie......



Yes, they moved it to spring 2012.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks gar beyond belief.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Aug 11, 2011)

Castiel said:


> (citations are all at the bottom)
> 
> Robert Downey, Jr. as Sherlock Holmes
> Jude Law as Dr. John Watson
> ...



Sweet...we get to see most of the cast again...oooohh, and this time, with Sherlock's older brother. Why do I get the feeling that Mycroft is Sherlock's Always Someone Better?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

This movie still exists? I had forgotten all about it.




I'll catch it on DVD. No biggie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

Jude Law is the only reason I would watch this film, it looks terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

New trailer looks shitty.  I wish Rachel McAdams had a big part.  She did admirably the first time around despite being hampered by a weak script.


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, but this looks unbelievably bland and pandering.


----------



## Tion (Oct 19, 2011)

Lets see if Law and Downey's act can at least borderline heterosexuality in the sequel


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm sorry, but this looks unbelievably bland and pandering.



Like that stops certain movie franchises from making heaps of money.


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Like that stops certain movie franchise from making heaps of money.



Oh if only it would.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean 4 made a billion dollars.  We know people are addicted to shit.  Sherlock Holmes 2 will make money regardless of how bad it is.  But for people that were hoping this movie would actually be good?  This trailer had to be demoralizing for that group.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't care, it has RDJ and Jude Law totally bro'ing it up on screen. 

Enjoyed the first one to bits mostly because of the above, will probably enjoy this one in the same vein regardless.


----------



## Fassy (Oct 20, 2011)

Tion said:


> Lets see if Law and Downey's act can at least borderline heterosexuality in the sequel



Heterosexuality was never an option. 

The drag scene already.  
They know which audience they are reaching out for. Too well. It's working.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

They will be doing each other in the butt by the credits.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

I JUST CAN'T GET OVER HOW SHITTY THIS LOOKS!


----------



## Fassy (Oct 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I JUST CAN'T GET OVER HOW SHITTY THIS LOOKS!



Watch BBC Sherlock then *shrugs* 
 I for one am excited that both Sherlocks are coming back soon.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows is currently @ 65%

*CONSENSUS*: _It never duplicates the well-oiled thrills of the first installment, but Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows is eminently watchable thanks to its well-matched leading men._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like shit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 16, 2011)

I only saw the film because Jude Law and Jared Harris the actor who plays David Robert Jones from FRINGE was in the film playing the character of Dr. Moriarty.

But lets be honest the films don't hold a candle to the Tv Series


----------



## Judas (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll view this tomorrow and judge for myself whether it's shit or not.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 16, 2011)

'Tis good.

'Tis very very good.

I just have one question....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Where the *fuck* was my _Dark Knight Rises_ trailer!?


----------



## tashtin (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't listen to all the naysayers this is one hell of a good film. Go see it, absolutely exhilarating and funny film.

Only negative I found was the shitty portrayal of Mycroft and the criminal under use of Stephen Fry.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 16, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> 'Tis good.
> 
> 'Tis very very good.
> 
> ...



There was a DKR trailer when I went to see it earlier today. 

Love Game of Shadows btw. Good stuff. Don't know what people are goin on about.


----------



## tashtin (Dec 17, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> There was a DKR trailer when I went to see it earlier today.
> 
> Love Game of Shadows btw. Good stuff. Don't know what people are goin on about.



Apparently it was only shown in US theatres... But they should have trailer showing in the uk from the weekend onwards.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2011)

It was alright. TDKR trailer made it worthwhile.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 17, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Apparently it was only shown in US theatres... But they should have trailer showing in the uk from the weekend onwards.



Damn Americans!


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 17, 2011)

lol I scene it in canada, DKR trailer as well. kinda wished it was prometheus trailer but no way an R-rated fox movie trailer will proceed a PG disney movie. 

fun movie, lots of anachronisms. seriously loled at ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2011)

Saw it, and review can be found in my sig.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



While it'd be ridiculous for him to have survived, if they make a third Sherlock Holmes, I hope Moriarty returns. He was such a boss.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2011)

I saw for my younger brother's birthday, great stuff.

While I haven't seen the BBC series (and I'm sure it's good), I think RDJ's version is great. I know that the original version of Sherlock Holmes was more pshysical/athletic than what he's mostly portrayed as today, so it's nice to see a movie(movies since I saw the 1st) that uses that side of the character.



masamune1 said:


> 'Tis good.
> 
> 'Tis very very good.
> 
> ...


I saw it and you didn't?!

That sucks man, hope you see it sometime soon.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 18, 2011)

Loved the movie. The last half was brilliant. I love the way Guy Ritchie does things



Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> While it'd be ridiculous for him to have survived, if they make a third Sherlock Holmes, I hope Moriarty returns. He was such a boss.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, the fall in the books was supposed to kill Sherlock as well until people protested because they loved Sherlock Holmes too much. So Arthur Conan Doyle revived Sherlock.


----------



## Violence (Dec 18, 2011)

omg! I'll watch it!  i really loved the first movie!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 19, 2011)

Watched it last friday. Loved it.

Probably go watch it again next friday


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 19, 2011)

was really meh.

in b4 more sequels and a Watson spinoff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm probably taking my dad to see this on Saturday or something. He wants to see it.

Better be worth my hard-earned money.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 19, 2011)

It was quite enjoyable


----------



## GuidoMista (Dec 19, 2011)

Robert Downey Jr.'s British accent was overwrought. That's the only thing that irked me about the movie. Otherwise it was fantastic.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 20, 2011)

Just saw it. Definitely seemed to be less action than the first, Moriarty was also an excellent villain.

However, I think I liked the first just a little more.


----------



## Distance (Dec 20, 2011)

I enjoyed the film from start to finish. Can't say I was too pleased about the ending though. The plot of this film is not as well structured as the first, and some flash-backs in the film are hard to get your mind over, but overall, it's worth watching.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw this film on Sunday, and I believe that I enjoyed it overall.

As with the first film, it was very heavy on sequences of intense action, but did not ignore plot and character development, which is good to me. As with many sequels, I notice that this movie featured "sequel escalation," in which the conflict of the story is one of a much greater scale than that of the previous film. Specifically, Holmes was attempting to prevent Moriarty from prematurely starting World War I, which, incidentally, was the main plot of _League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ several years ago.

Again, I enjoyed the interactions between Holmes and Watson, as their drastically different methods of operation frequently clashed, yet also drove each of them to perform to the best of their abilities. I also was very fond of Stephen Fry as Mycroft Holmes, but his role was very minor, which I found to be unfortunate. I found it regrettable that Irene Adler's role was so minor in this movie, as well, but Moriarty definitely more than made up for that. I very much enjoyed his sinister yet sophisticated style and how Holmes admitted that "my horror at your crimes is matched only by my admiration for the skill with which you achieved them." It was also very good that Moriarty was portrayed as being highly competent yet not too powerful, bordering on invincible, requiring a highly contrived method for defeating him, as with Aizen in _Bleach_ or Galbatorix in _The Inheritance Cycle._

When Holmes and Moriarty fell into the waterfall at the end of the movie, I was not completely surprised that Holmes later was revealed to be alive, as something very similar happened in the original books; they were both supposed to die, but responses from fans convinced Doyle to revive Holmes and even give Moriarty one more appearance.

However, I did notice that this movie left two unresolved plot lines (or, more accurately, one unresolved plot line from this movie and one from the previous film). First, what happened to Sebastian Moran, Moriarty's right-hand man? He was last seen departing after shooting Rene, and was not captured. Second, in the first film, before Holmes learned of Moriarty's involvement, he theorized that someone sought not the poisonous gas that was intended to be used to kill a large number of important politicians, but the device that was used to remotely trigger the release of the gas, which was a major technological development at that time. However, that plot line was not mentioned at all in this film, so are the story writers saving it for another sequel, or did they forget about it?

Overall, I am not certain if I shall see this movie a second time, but I did find seeing it to be an enjoyable and entertaining experience.


----------



## Farih (Dec 20, 2011)

It was a pretty good movie.  Some sequences sorta seemed...idk, out of place or not explained thoroughly enough.  But overall, I liked it and wouldn't mind watching it again.

This movie satisfied my need for Robert Downey, Jr. until the Avengers or Iron Man 3 comes out


----------



## WasteU (Dec 20, 2011)

Liked the first one better but the 2nd one was good.  I thought acting in the first one was great.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

This one was better in just about every way but I still like the first a bit more overall. But Holmes, Watson, and pretty much all the characters are even better in this one.

The whole forest scene was amazing. I love the way it was shot; the zooms/pans/and slow mo were all used perfectly. 

Really the only thing that disapointed me was the ending, Moriarty being able to use foresight fighting power of awesomeness was fucking sick, but they should have showed the real fight before the water fall plunge. I felt cheated. Also I don't know about Holmes replacing Moriarty's book, felt kinda bullshit to me. But ah well, its Sherlock Holmes.

The fuck they gonna do in #3? Moriarty is the only guy who can compete with Holmes on any kind of level and he still got beat, with what seems to be, medium-high difficulty.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2011)

> When Holmes and Moriarty fell into the waterfall at the end of the movie, I was not completely surprised that Holmes later was revealed to be alive, as something very similar happened in the original books; they were both supposed to die, but responses from fans convinced Doyle to revive Holmes and even give Moriarty one more appearance.



Eh, no they didn't. In the books, Moriarty only appears in one short story. He became more popular in the movies though.



> However, I did notice that this movie left two unresolved plot lines (or, more accurately, one unresolved plot line from this movie and one from the previous film). First, what happened to Sebastian Moran, Moriarty's right-hand man? He was last seen departing after shooting Rene, and was not captured. Second, in the first film, before Holmes learned of Moriarty's involvement, he theorized that someone sought not the poisonous gas that was intended to be used to kill a large number of important politicians, but the device that was used to remotely trigger the release of the gas, which was a major technological development at that time. However, that plot line was not mentioned at all in this film, so are the story writers saving it for another sequel, or did they forget about it?



A) He probably will appear in the next one, if they make it. In the novels, he's the reason why Holmes faked his death. He's not as crafty as Moriarty, but he's more dangerous in that he'll just kill you. they could've tried to fit it in the movie but I felt it would've made the film drag.

B) This is a good question. I presume they just forgot. Or maybe it just wasn't that important. It was merely there to show that Moriarty was brilliant and awesome and all that stuff.



> Really the only thing that disapointed me was the ending, Moriarty being able to use foresight fighting power of awesomeness was fucking sick, but they should have showed the real fight before the water fall plunge. I felt cheated. Also I don't know about Holmes replacing Moriarty's book, felt kinda bullshit to me. But ah well, its Sherlock Holmes.



I think you missed the point. Both realized that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Moriarty would win anyway, so Holmes decided to pull a suicide attack (although its revealed Holmes wasnt intending suicide) in order to stop him




A theme of the movie seems to be that sometimes foresight could be wrong. Holmes realized this during the fight with the assassin, when the girl attacked him and Moriarty realized it at the end. 



> The fuck they gonna do in #3? Moriarty is the only guy who can compete with Holmes on any kind of level and he still got beat, with what seems to be, medium-high difficulty.



Im not sure. They might've gone by the books, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



he dies


, but movies tend to keep him alive. It's also possible that the henchman will be the main villain, as he was in the short story that followed. 

Or they could just go on and do Hound of the Baskervilles like 90% of the Sherlock Holmes movies, lol.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nah, I got the point that they both concluded that Sherlock was going to die, thus the "however..." but I still would have liked to see a bit of a fight before the waterfall suicide.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 21, 2011)

The fight became obsolete after we saw how it would pan out in that foresight segment.

Holmes going "outcome inevitable..unless.." and then the waterfall drop was beautifully executed/put together with not showing the fight at all. One of the better moments in the film.

I outrightly assumed they didn't show what happened with Moriarty's henchman because he will/would play a major role in a possible 3rd film. So I didn't think much of it nor do I think its a negative on this film.

Game Of Shadows is imo a better film than the first. Thoroughly enjoyable. One of my favs this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe I won't see this, but I am kinda looking forward to it now. It all depends on if my dad remembers or not.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2011)

Overall I enjoyed it but it definitely had some issues like the extreme overuse of slow motion sequences, though I have to admit one of my favorite scenes in the entire movie is when Holmes and Moriarty are sizing each other up and playing through their entire physical fight in their heads just like the chess match they just played.

I thought Mycroft Holmes was handled perfectly and I enjoyed their handling of Moriarty overall.

I was a bit disappointed they killed off Irene Adler, even though her role in the books is truly tiny I think there was a lot of potential for the character.

I may have to watch it again but I didn't quite see the point of shooting that one guy and then having the bomb go off.  He was one of the closest to the bomb so he would have certainly been killed.

Overall it was fun to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Overuse?


What percentage of the film would you say is in slow motion?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 21, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> my favorite scenes in the entire movie is when Holmes and Moriarty are sizing each other up and playing through their entire physical fight in their heads just like the chess match they just played.



That was my favorite part of the film aswell. Purely jizz worthy.

I don't think slow motion was over-used though..of the top of the head the part of the film that I recall had a few slow motion sequences was the "forest escape" but I thought it looked beautiful.

I do agree with the bit about shooting that guy..I didn't get it..the bomb would've killed him anyway..I scratched my head and shrugged it off as "maybe they shot him just in case, you know, some people do survive explosions"..but nonetheless it was awkward..snipe the guy then have ahuge ass bomb blow up..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Overuse?
> 
> What percentage of the film would you say is in slow motion?



The scene where I started to get really tired of it was the forest chase.  I've seen those kinds of special effects often enough at this point that I don't find them overly impressive (though I'll admit they are still fun to watch _sometimes_) but by the time they go onto the train I was like "alright, enough already".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I remember there being a lot of slow motion in the first one, particularly when Holmes was fighting and calculating his moves.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember there being a lot of slow motion in the first one, particularly when Holmes was fighting and calculating his moves.



Just because it was present in the first one doesn't mean it was used as much.  Can you point to any scenes in the first movie that ran as long with slow motion as the forest chase scene?

And even the calculating moves in this second one were a lot longer like when he was calculating how to take down the assassin that ran quite a while.

Plus the fact that we've _already_ seen it in the first movie tends to make something get old faster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I suppose. It's just that slow motion doesn't really bother me at all.

I haven't seen the movie yet so I cannot comment on this forest scene.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2011)

Specific visual effects like slow motion don't bother me by themselves but they can all be overused.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The scene where I started to get really tired of it was the forest chase.  I've seen those kinds of special effects often enough at this point that I don't find them overly impressive (though I'll admit they are still fun to watch _sometimes_) but by the time they go onto the train I was like "alright, enough already".



I agree, that scene was overdirected, it gave me a headache.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought the forest chase was absolutely incredible!


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 21, 2011)

a bit overdone with the fire power and slow motion but I also thought the forest scene was awesome/


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2011)

The movie way over-did slowmo.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I agree, that scene was overdirected, it gave me a headache.



Oh, pish-posh. Your noggin must be elementary. The forest scene was exceptional .


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 22, 2011)

Very fun film. The action, humor, and mystery elements were all well-done. I agree that the forest chase scene was excellent, but the slow motion was a little much there. All of the scenes between Holmes and Moriarty really made the movie though.





Tsukiyomi said:


> I may have to watch it again but I didn't quite see the point of shooting that one guy and then having the bomb go off.  He was one of the closest to the bomb so he would have certainly been killed.



I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking that. 

Supposedly, Jared Harris is already signed on to return in Sherlock Holmes 3. Can't seem to find the source though, but if it's true that I guess Moriarty survived.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 23, 2011)

> *Sherlock Holmes: Game Of Shadows* (Warner Bros) Week 1 [3,703 Theaters]
> 
> Opened wide Friday December 16
> 
> ...



It says week 1 but this would really be week 2. right?


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw this last week with a buddy of mine, and we both had a holy-shit-gasm from the forest escape scene. I thoroughly enjoyed the filmography of that scene.

Will probably get both on blu-ray when a directors cut of the 2nd movie is available. Extended scenes, ho!


----------



## Burke (Dec 26, 2011)

Enjoyed it just as much as the first, so worth the wait. 
Great casting, great characters, create directing.

Only problemi had is with the death of you know who at the beginning. 

Thats one thing i hate that sequels do, they kill off some character that the movie before was practically based off of, and the main characters spend the whole movie making sure that person doesnt die...


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 26, 2011)

The slow-mo stuff was a bit annoying Also Moriarty's plot was a bit underwhelming as it basically would have happened with or without him 20 years later. But I greatly enjoyed the film overall. I appreciated the steampunk not being too over-the-top like Wild Wild West, and most of the stuff in the movie actually did exist in 1891.



Also am I the only one who thinks they saw:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A surgical scar behind Moriarty's ear when he was falling off the waterfall? That guy may have just been a double, explained when Moriarty returns in the sequel


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 31, 2011)

I just saw the movie. I don't get why some say it's not as good as the first, since the plot deals with someone entirely different and definitely more dastardly and Magnificent than the last villain. I do wonder how Holmes survived in the end. I suppose we'll just have to see in the next film, if there is one. 

Moriarty was outstanding as the villain of this movie. There's nothing like a cultured gentleman watching a play of sorts while there's an explosion in another building some blocks away. I don't believe he's dead. He's way too cunning to have gotten that close to Holmes and allowed him to yank him into a watery death like some B-rated movie villain.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 31, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> I do wonder how Holmes survived in the end. I suppose we'll just have to see in the next film, if there is one.



That has to be one of my favorite meta moments in the film. In the original stories, Conan Doyle planned to end the series by having Holmes and Moriarty kill each other by falling down a waterfall. Public outcry convinced him to bring Holmes back in later stories.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 31, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> That has to be one of my favorite meta moments in the film. In the original stories, Conan Doyle planned to end the series by having Holmes and Moriarty kill each other by falling down a waterfall. Public outcry convinced him to bring Holmes back in later stories.



Wow...the British do love their Sherlock Holmes!


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 31, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> That has to be one of my favorite meta moments in the film. In the original stories, Conan Doyle planned to end the series by having Holmes and Moriarty kill each other by falling down a waterfall. Public outcry convinced him to bring Holmes back in later stories.



 Pop-up literature  

That's an amazingly fun factoid; more so since I enjoyed that part of the movie. Any rumors of a third installment?


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this worth a free ticket? I'e enjoyed the first one and I don't care about anything in a movie as long as it has action and some humor


----------



## Nimander (Dec 31, 2011)

Saw it last night.  Was okay to me.  

Had some of the kooky humor I loved in the first one, but to me, the plot was much less...I don't know the word I want.  Tension-filled?  Compelling?  There were times in the movie where I was honestly downright bored, compared to the first one where there was always a new laugh or interesting aspect of the movie to encounter.

About the infamous forest scene, the concept of it was over-blown, especially with the sheer abuse of the effects.  I'll agree with that.  But nevertheless, it was fucking amazing cinematography.  The shading.  The coloring.  Gradations of tint.  There was that one shot where the bullet went through the tree and the chunks of wood exploded.  The effects were so excellent, I almost thought I was looking at it in 3D.  

So, in my conclusion, it was something of a lame concept that somehow came out awesome in its execution.  Classic Guy Ritchie in other words.

If I had to rate this movie, I'd give it a solid 7/10.  It only avoids a 6 because of the scene mentioned above, and because Robert Downey Jr. was still fucking excellent as the Sherlock Holmes we've come to know and love (urban camouflage).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> I thought the forest chase was absolutely incredible!


Troll harder bro.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 3, 2012)

Forest chase was good, although it kind of overstayed it's welcome towards the end. It was just a bit much.

Overall though the movie was good.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saw it today,I really enjoyed it nice movie


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

I've seen this movie twice and will be seeing it again at the weekend.
I cant even begin to explain how much I enjoyed this compared to the first, I just do. Great action scenes, acting, lightning, effects.

I enjoyed the slow motion for 90% of the time, sometimes it was a little overdone but I thought the film was amazing. All of it .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Saw it last night, very good movie. I really like how Downey Jr. & Jude Law portray Holmes and Watson. Some of the slow motion scenes were indeed overdone but that did not lessened my enjoyment of the film. 

The foresight action sequences were awesome.

I liked Moriarty, great villain. And yeah his scenes with Holmes were excellent.

Loved the ending too. Holmes got us all. XD


----------



## Jay. (Jan 15, 2012)

Best Movie of 2011


----------

